# Round 3 LunkerHunt PropFish Giveaway!



## Jim (Jun 5, 2018)

I cant even give away stuff here. :LOL2: 

This will be the 3rd try to give this one away. All you need to do is reply with "IN" and I will pick a winner using Random.org. If you win all you need to do is reply to me directly with your mailing info within a week. This will go 10 days and will end on Friday June 15, 2018.


----------



## Genevdb (Jun 5, 2018)

IN


----------



## Chief00 (Jun 5, 2018)

IN 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 5, 2018)

In. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 5, 2018)

Why dont you just radomly select 3 winners and go down the line if you don't get a response

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lap202 (Jun 5, 2018)

IN

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 5, 2018)

IN


----------



## Popeye (Jun 6, 2018)

In


----------



## DansFishTaxidermy (Jun 6, 2018)

IN


----------



## handyandy (Jun 6, 2018)

IN


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 7, 2018)

IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 8, 2018)

IN


----------



## SevenPin (Jun 10, 2018)

In


----------



## Tinboatmike (Jun 10, 2018)

IN.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2018)

Random.org picked #3, that makes ProWelder the winner.

Prowelder you have one week to reply to me with your mailing info or it goes up again.

Congrats!
Jim


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks so much, Jim!

Signed
ProWelder


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 22, 2018)

…..oops, nevermind…..


----------



## Prowelder (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow sweet thanks. Ive been out of town and just saw this

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2018)

On it's way! Thanks for playing! :beer:


----------

